# Help! Lady Bug Infestation



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

The ladybugs came out in full force today and my Outback is covered both inside and out! I wouldn't be so upset except that we're going camping this weekend and I need them out!!! I've been vaccumming with the shop vac for the past 1/2 hour and it seems like they keep coming out of the cracks. If I can't get them out then we might not be able to go, I can't sleep with hundreds of ladybugs buzzing my head! I'm hoping someone can help!!!


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4505359_manage-asian-lady-beetle-infestations.html

I will take some... My garden plants need some help.

No real help. they are hibernating for the Winter and they were looking for some place warm.

maybe run the AC


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.minifarmhomestead.com/gardening/ladybugs.htm


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

They are swarming here now, too. My Outback has several hundred on the west side, sunning themselves. But there are none inside. There has to be some place they are getting in. If you can find that and stop the invasion, then you can then vacuum the majority of them up.

Good luck! Hope you get to go camping this weekend.

Mike


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lady bugs here too, along with crickets and yellow jackets!









None in the Outback...I don't want to be cruel to the little ladies, but could you just suck them up with the vacuum??? Maybe they'd live and you could set them free?!?


----------



## Rocky25 (May 26, 2009)

I'll send my 5YO daughter over with her bug catcher... She's good.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Put and avocado tree inside and they will all leave. I bought them two years in a row to eat the other bugs on my tree and both times in one day I couldn't even find one. OK sorry sorry.
Seriously you need to find out how they are getting in, plug the hole, and them finish vacuming.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

You are not alone
http://www.ksbw.com/weather/21357631/detail.html



> Ladybugs Swarm Homes In Cold Weather
> Scores Of Ladybugs Seek Warm Place To Sleep
> POSTED: 3:04 am PDT October 21, 2009
> UPDATED: 3:28 am PDT October 21, 2009
> ...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oakraidr said:


> You are not alone
> http://www.ksbw.com/weather/21357631/detail.html
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. The USDA introduced these Japanese Lady Beetles to the USA several years ago. They eat aphids that would otherwise harm soy beans, fruit trees, and other agricultural crops. They were meant to be an alternative to chemical pesticides. But they don't have many natural enemies here, so they proliferate. That's not a bad thing - yet - because the more aphids they eat, the fewer there are to harm crops. But even the aphids have a place in the heirarchy of plants and animals, so time will tell if this is yet another good intention gone bad.

The USDA also introduced kudzu (to help fight erosion in problem areas - it'll grow FAST, anywhere), russian olive (as a fast wind break, fence, but spreads like wildfire, thanks to birds eating the seeds), multi-flora rose (natural fence - also spreads like wildfire thanks to birds eating the berries), and asian carp (for no apparent reason - but they're crowding out the native fish around here).

It is obvious that the USDA folks didn't watch TV in the 70s, or the'd know that "It's not nice to fool with Mother Nature!"









Mike


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

It was amazing how many we had yesterday and only a handful today, very weird! I resorted to continuing with the vaccuum and got a majority of them out of the camper. We sealed up every place we thought they might have been getting in and it looks like camping will be a go this weekend. Hoping the lady bugs brought us enough good luck to change the forecast for Saturday!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

At least they were not ants!! We had those the other day. Nothing in the trailer food-wise, but they decided they liked it better inside. Since I am not a true "green" person, I got out my sprayer and filled it up and sprayed all around the trailer. So far so good. I could understand if food was in there, but we clean it quite well after each trip and not even canned food is inside. Strange.

azthroop


----------

